# Where can I buy Paul & Joe in NYC?



## Pinky & Poodle (May 16, 2010)

I'm going to NYC in a week  (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)  and would like to find 
some Paul & Joe cosmetics. 

Does anyone where I should go for that?

Thank you


----------



## purrtykitty (May 16, 2010)

I believe Bergdorf's carries the line.

Here is a listing of locations that carry Paul & Joe in addition to Bergdorf's:  http://www.paul-joe-beaute.com/en/in...hop_us_newyork


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (May 17, 2010)

Thank you so much Purrty, why didn't I think to look there


----------

